# Top Catfish locations in Panhandle



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Poking around the FWC website and found their take on 10 top catfish spots. Five of them are in the panhandle.

See:http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/catfish/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like some one is reading up on there catfishing, thats a good site walton iv read it a few times in the past, knowing what body of water to fish thats step one..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*cats*

You bet. Bream fishing has been so poor for me I need to look for a good diversion. Was over in Holmes Creek last week and visited a known cat hot spot, where the creek connects to the Choctawhatchee. There was one guy pulled up on sand bar fishing the bottom. We had finished bream fishing and took a ride to check it out before heading in.


----------

